# [PC-BSD] Second Life



## mooreted (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, I can't seem to find this anywhere. When I try to run Second Life on PC-BSD 9.0, I get the following errors:


```
Warning: Did not register secondlife:// handler with KDE: Directory /home/mooreted/.kde/share/services does not exist.
bin/do-not-directly-run-imprudence-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file
 or directory
```
Not sure if I should install glibc, dbus? It will probably gripe that my OS is 64bit and will want the 32bit libraries. 
Just thought I'd give it a shot if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## t0ken (Jan 21, 2012)

I looked into this recently, and as far as I know the port for FreeBSD is VERY old.  I was reading the second life wiki re:  FreeBSD support and it's basically, currently unsupported.  You might have success running a linux distro in a VM or something, installing it that way.


----------



## mooreted (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah, well, just thought I'd give it shot. I have a Windows partition for games, so no biggie.

Thanks, and have a good day.


----------



## fonz (Jan 21, 2012)

mooreted said:
			
		

> When I try to run Second Life on *PC-BSD 9.0*


http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290



			
				mooreted said:
			
		

> ```
> error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```
> Not sure if I should install glibc, dbus?


Looks like you need dbus-glib, but don't take my word for it because I don't know anything about PC-BSD. The people at the PC-BSD forum (see link above) can probably help you further.

Fonz


----------



## mooreted (Jan 21, 2012)

Isn't PC-BSD just a pretty face for FreeBSD? I thought the code beneath was the same.

I will cruise over there just for the heck of it, though.


----------



## fonz (Jan 21, 2012)

mooreted said:
			
		

> Isn't PC-BSD just a pretty face for FreeBSD? I thought the code beneath was the same.
> 
> I will cruise over there just for the heck of it, though.


PC-BSD is based on FreeBSD, so a lot of the underlying code is indeed the same. And I didn't mean to say that PC-BSD questions are entirely unwelcome here. They are tolerated (to some extent), but you should keep in mind that most of us here are not PC-BSD specialists. Answers are likely to be based on FreeBSD and may or may not apply to PC-BSD.

In this case, it looks like you're missing a library and that's about all I can say. The PC-BSD folks can probably tell you exactly which package you're missing.

Fonz


----------



## mooreted (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah, I see. Great, thanks for the help. Have a good weekend.


----------

